# Barium



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks so much for responding. I really hope that it has a constipating effect on me too. What are they looking for when they do this procedure(upper GI)? Can they tell if you have IBS by taking the X-rays?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The will not see that you have IBS with this or any other test.What they are doing is ruling out other things that cause GI symptoms. IBS is a functional disorder, so basically by definition all the tests are negative. There are lots of causes for GI symptoms, so they often have to rule out other things before deciding on IBS vs something else.Depending on what symptoms you are having they may need to do one or more tests to rule other things out. Which tests depends on what symptoms you are having, your general health, your age, etc.Generally the more un-IBS like your symptoms are the more tests they have to put you through. Sometimes with very classic IBS symptoms some doctors may not do any testing because the stress of the testing isn't worth it.K.


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks K I am 24. My symptoms are diarrhea and abdominal cramping, especially when I eat foods high in fat or caffeine. Calcium and immodium are the only things that get me through life. Most times my attacks are in the morning when I wake up. My primary care Dr. thinks its IBS. My GI thinks its IBS or gallstones. I don't think its gallstones because the pain is lower.Anyways, do you think the upper GI will take longer since its my colon that seems to be acting up? If I eat bland food like bread and rice I am usually okay. Do you think I'll handle the barium okay? I have a wedding the next day. I Can't handle having D in public places.


----------

